# Perfect to a fault



## Meanderer (Jun 14, 2014)

It was once natural to be shy or have a big nose; now these simple human traits are seen as flaws that need fixing. John Elder looks at the pursuit of perfection and the narrowing of what it means to be normal.  

http://www.theage.com.au/world/perfect-to-a-fault-20090919-fw3h.html


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 14, 2014)

Some people are so vain these days, and have all the wrong priorities in life.  I couldn't believe when I saw that Latisse commercial on TV, I immediately said to my husband, yeah, and side effect is probably blindness.  There's a shop near me with a big sign, eyebrow weaving.  What happened to the days when a woman would just add a little pencil or powder to enhance her eyebrows? 

 There are so many people paying hundreds of dollars for repeated whitening treatments at the dentist, regardless of what it's doing to the health of their teeth/enamel.  One gal I used to work with, looked like her teeth were blue and see-through, she had them so "white". 

 I don't watch the Kardaschians, just a bunch of rich, spoiled, no-talent bimbos to me, but there are enough short clips of them on other shows to avoid them.  Anyhoo, the one had the baby, who had very thick eyebrows...and they say she had that infant baby's eyebrows waxed and shaped.  The before and after picture made me sick, they can't even let these babies remain natural and normal anymore.


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 14, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> Some people are so vain these days, and have all the wrong priorities in life.  I couldn't believe when I saw that Latisse commercial on TV, I immediately said to my husband, yeah, and side effect is probably blindness.



Yeah, I agree.  I think vanity says it all! 

The article reads:   "Bemoaning the ''drugs for everything'' approach, Weil ended his rant with something like a prayer. ''I hope that drugs like this one represent the last gasp of an out-of-control pharmaceutical industry, and that the incoming administration will staff the FDA with officials who understand that not all human imperfections are 'diseases' that can or should be addressed with drugs.''


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 15, 2014)




----------

